# i7 TWS, i9 TWS, i60 TWS, i100 TWS... headphones



## LTUGamer (Jul 27, 2019)

Hello,

I am looking at ability to buy some cheap TWS headsets. Looking at i7 TWS, i9 TWS, i20 TWS etc... The headphones should cost about 5 USD . Please do not offer to spend more money on headphones because I need to order ~1000 pcs. and put on custom logo and make custom package.

1. Firstly I would like to know if all headphones with same mark (for example i7 TWS) had the same performance. Since it is difficult to understand who made those headphones, they could have different performance. Or maybe there is only one manufacturer? Or different strictly described specifications what should feature each model of headphones? Basically is every i7 TWS is same as any other i7 TWS?

2. I am not expecting much from these headphones, just acceptable audio performance and zero glitches. I have heard that some headphones has differend sound levels in different headphones, difficult to use connection systems, some looses their connection during usage, despite fact that there is only head between them. Which headphones is the cheapest headphones which has no such glitches? Ofcourse before buying big quantity I will order the sample to check their performance. But it would be great to know what to avoid and what to expect from each model and what order to test.

3. Also I would like to know about CE certification. If I order headphones with custom logo and "new brand" is the certification is still legit. I know that there is some fake CE certifications (china export instead of Conformité Européenne) but I am asking about the real ones.

4. I am planing to buy it from alibaba e-shop. Is there any more alternative e-shops or I should just stay with AliExpress?


----------



## IDSB (Aug 4, 2019)

I think USD 5 is a bit too little because the TWS earbuds I have found and used are not as cheap.


----------

